# Sunken / Concave Stomach



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I was reading another forum post and I realized that a fish I have been concerned about for awhile may have sunken / concave stomach. I have done just about everything for this fish and she has had it for jeeze, as long as I can remember, I always thought it was a birth defect. But lets get to the good info. I basically used the guide for posting to create this post, so some data will be redundant. I apologize.

Its a 120g with Labs and Saulosi. Not overstocked at all (10 labs and 10 saulosi) and most of the Saulosi are juveniles.

Its been running for almost 2 or 3 months now (but I transfered over all my bio load from my 55g which had been running for a year or so) and gets weekly water changes. I have been having some high nitrates lately, but I have increased my water change regiment (from once a week to twice a week) and that seems to work really well.

As far as specific water parameters I can take those when I get home this afternoon. But I feel it may not be a water chemistry tank becuase this specific fish has been in my 55g, my 10g isolation tank (I tried to "fatten" her up un-successfully) and now this tank.

I bought the fish about a year ago. I feed her NLS daily. She gobbles down as much as she can but her concave stomach remains. I never thought this was a problem simply because I had never heard of it. I was bored in class and stumbled upon the post about concave stomach where someone is talking about their fish and I realized "Thats my fish!!!" (post is http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=134015&highlight=concave+stomach)

Now for the remainder of the required info. I have introduced new fish, but this specific condition has persisted since long before the new fish. None of my other fish have it. I am doing 2x 20% water changes a week, and I use a dechlorinator that specifically says it removes both chlorine and chloramines.

I looked at the other post but the poster never said what the results of treatment where and I do not know the specific name of the sunken / concave stomach disease / parasite. I have the ability to isolate her and treat her while alone. I will do anything that you guys say and I am looking to hopefully be able to get pictures tonight. Since I am sure its an illness I am going to isolate her tonight.

What should I buy first. What is easily available? Are there any homemade tricks? Why have no other fish exhibited signs of this? I have never seen any stringy feces from her and for the most part she seems very active.

Thanks in advance for everyones replies. I appreciate the data this forum gives and I am hoping to give back soon! I will post results!


----------



## riffraffxl (Aug 2, 2007)

It's a head scratcher. I had two fish with this problem and both died after a few months.

Yeah, I know, not comforting or very useful. Just want you to know you're not alone and it does seem serious...hope someone can help. I had someone advise me it was "normal," but now I know better.


----------

